# Are there laws protecting pigeons?



## Rock Dove (Aug 4, 2003)

I would like to know if pigeons are protected in any part of Canada, the US or any other country in the world.
It is illegal to harm pigeons in certain countries? I really hope so.

I know that some countries have Animal rights laws, and pigeons are animals. So animal rights should protect pigeons, right?

------------------
Little steps are often the hardest to take. We are too used to making leaps in the face of adversity, that a simple skip is so hard to do. We should all learn to walk soft, walk small, see the world around us rather than zoom by it.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I don't think pigeons are protected like Crows, seagulls and other native birds here in Canada or the US.. Not sure about other countries though.

Mary


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Here in the UK they are classified as vermin









Cynthia


----------



## tomcass00 (Jul 31, 2003)

There are some laws protecting homing pigeons in some municipalities and some counties in the U S A and in some place in the U K
More laws are being added and lobbied for additional protections not to mention state laws protecting pigeons along with other domestic animals, livestock and pets from human abuse and neglect and laws are being clarified on the keeping of pigeons etc.


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

There are laws here in Wisconsin protecting all birds and animals from abuse and neglect, wild or domestic. A few weeks ago someone told me that this person that he knows had supposedly killed a pigeon that was doing nothing wrong other than roosting on his building. There are more humane ways to get rid of pigeons besides slaying them. I got pretty mad over it and a day or so later I called the police and turned him in. The police department here has one officer that investigates animal cruelty reports regardless of the animal. I was hoping that the old fossil would end up in jail or at least end up with a fine to pay, but the officer told me that he had looked all around the building and couldn't find any evidence that any pigeons had been killed. I told the officer that I had a pet pigeon named Eggbert and he was a much-loved member of our family and I got a little upset hearing about someone killing pigeons. At least he understood - alot of people think pigeons are so terrible. Sure, they go to the bathroom . . . BUT ALL ANIMALS GO TO THE BATHROOM!! Horse apples are hundred times worse than pigeon poop so go figure! DC


----------

